# .22lr ammo for sale



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

.22LR Ammo for sale. Federal match 325 Bricks 

Selling for a friend. Figured id post here if anyone was interested.

He wants $55 a box and he has 17 left out of 60. 

Message phone number if you are interested.

Located in Crestview and FWB occasionally


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish everyone that keeps buying up all the .22 ammo to hoard or resale would CHOKE on it..... Total BS you can't even get it anymore because some jack leg keeps up with when certain places get it in and are there waiting to snatch it off the shelf before the case is even closed. 

$55 for $17.00 + tax worth of bullets is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Match ammo....http://www.eabco.net/SK-22-LR-Standard-Plus-Ammunition-_p_14533.html

I just ordered 10 boxes, click "quantity pricing".


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw his ad on FGT and thought "Are you kidding me?"
I can't believe anybody would pay that. That's a $17 box of ammo.


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

No, that was a $17 box of ammo....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

btfl said:


> No, that was a $17 box of ammo....


Ok, it's a $23 box of ammo. The store about a mile and a half from my house sells it for $22.99 a box. Saw plenty in stock earlier today.... :-/

And they have CCI MiniMags for $9.99 for 100. In both 40gr round nose and 36gr hollow point.

As well as about a dozen other brands and varieties...


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

8 boxes left!


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE .22LR.. I may need the rest of what you have if we shoot all this up i got from you Saturday!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. I am in the wrong business!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmm, look at Lucky Gunners price. 

http://www.luckygunner.com/22-lr-40-gr-lrn-federal-champion-auto-match-target-325-rounds


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Hmmmm, look at Lucky Gunners price.
> 
> http://www.luckygunner.com/22-lr-40-gr-lrn-federal-champion-auto-match-target-325-rounds



Over $70 with shipping :thumbup:

$15 savings buying local 

850-46O - 4 3 seven 7


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

"Saving" in this instance, is a verb taken very out of context


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I picked up this box yesterday "locally" for $17.99, they had plenty, not telling a soul where they are at, before you know it, some jackass will be in there buying em up and trying to sell em $55 a box...


----------

